# Play biting and showing teeth



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a one year old golden retriever that for some reason here recently he has been trying to play bite harder and harder and when he gets really riled up he shows his teeth. I know he is play becuase his tail is waging 90 to nothing but i have tried everything that i can think of to get him to stop. I think it might have something to do with our nieghbors dogs becuase they are pretty aggressive with each other on their side of the fence and i think he sees them do it and thinks he should do it as well. What do you guys think? Thanks in adnvance!!!!


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

one thing I have done is when my chessies were pups was when they went to "play bite" I would grab em by their cheek meat and give em a good shake and tell em no. or another thing that works is when he goes to bite cram your hand in his mouth and gag him. sounds harsh but it works as well. Also if you are playing with him and he begins to bite play time is over make sure you aren't rewarding with with more play time when he is misbehaving. good luck


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks. I will try that method. I know i tried the bop on the nose and a stern no that a friend suggested and my dog thought that meant lets play some more. Its almost like he is bull headed or something. I will give that try and let you know how it goes. hopefully when we move he will get better about it too. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Get a little of the ear and a little of the scruff and bite the dog back and growl like you're the pack leader. Sounds stupid but works great.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I tried the cheek fat and it stopped immediately. Then he looked at me with thos puppy dog eyes like what did you do that for.....Ill have to try Chaws idea to. Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Goldens are known for grinning. He may just be grinning at you.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

I dont know. What does it look like to me it looks like he is curliong is front lip up but it could be this grinning that your talking about. Im new at this so forgive me if i ask a few stupid questions.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe it's his way of asking you to change his bandana?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Golden's are notorious biters. Don't tolerate it. If I get a bad one, I hold the muzzle shut and bite them hard on the end of the nose, tellling the dog NO. That usually does it.


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the input!!!


----------

